# Lathe Carriage Stop



## n4zou (Jan 30, 2012)

I built a new carriage stop for my lathe. It's made of 3/4" key stock with another peace of 1/2 X 3/4 cold roll that serves to clamp it in place. I made it 3" long because the peace of key stock I found just happened to be just slightly longer than that. Facing the ends clean took it down to 3". After cleaning up the ends I milled the 45 degree V in it to fit my lathe bed. After completing the V cut I took it over to the lathe and test fit it. At this point I marked the edge so I could drill a 25/64 hole for the clamping bolt. I wanted the bolt close to the bed way so when I drilled the hole I left 1/8" clearance between the clamping bolt and edge of the bed way. I then turned the key stock 90 degrees and drilled another 25/64 hole 3/4" on the other end of the key stock. While I was facing the ends I drilled and taped a 1/4-20 hole. Moving on to the clamp I drilled and taped two 3/8-16 holes. One that matched the clamp hole in the key stock and another 1/2" from the other end. A bolt will be put in this hole that butts up on the key stock. Threading the hole allows the bolt to be adjusted so the clamp is held level with key stock when it's clamped tightly to the bed way. A step was also milled so it would clear the gear rack mounted below the bed way. I then cut a peace of 3/8-16 all-thread 3" long and milled a 5/16 slot 5/16 deep from the top of the threads. I used a thread file to clean away the burs produce by the end mill. Then I took a 1/4-20 bolt and turned down the threads on the end to fit in the slot milled in the 3/8-16 all-thread. I then made an adjustment wheel knurling, drilling, and taping it for the 3/8-16 rod. A spring and 3/8-16 wing nut keeps pressure on the adjustment wheel while providing ease of operation. This stop assembly may be easily removed and replaced with a dial indicator. I used 3/8-16 all-thread for the clamp bolt and clamp foot bolt.


----------

